# Tina Turner -nipple 1x



## rolle65 (22 Aug. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (22 Aug. 2008)

Um die ist es leider sehr ruhig geworden.

:thx: für die Nippel.


----------



## rolle65 (22 Aug. 2008)

kommt nochmal zurück auf deutschland tournee weiss jetzt nicht das genaue datum


----------



## Tokko (22 Aug. 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (22 Aug. 2008)

dann möcht ich die nippel aber nciht mehr sehen


----------



## mikkka007 (25 Feb. 2010)

Tokko schrieb:


> ...
> :thx: für die Nippel.



... die steifen!


----------

